# paradise fish



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

i have a male and female, who generally ignore each other, how would i get these two to breed, what sort of conditions would i need


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

First off, you'll want to make sure that they are in a tank by themselves with a tight lid. IME, too much air movement not only effects fry development, but also makes it difficult for the male to keep a nest together. Once they are settled, add some type of cover for the nest to be built under. A floating plastic lid works, but I prefer to use Riccia as it also provides food for the fry in the form of infusoria that colonize it. Feed them often with small amounts of live, or frozen, foods. I've gone so far as to use a small dish set in a corner of the tank with some gravel and blackworms. You'll also want to raise the temperature a couple degrees. I usually spawn gouramis at 78-82 degrees, but you'll want to stay closer to the 78 mark for paradise. Within a few days, the male should be giving the female more attention than she wants, and will probably need a place to hide in the tank to get away from him once in a while till she's ready to spawn. After spawning, be sure to remove her. If the male doesn't beat the tar out of her, she'll most likely eat the nest.

Larry Vires


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

to get mine to breed i lowered water lvl and increased the tempature and and a few plants and some where she can hide and also some ghost shrimp to feed the female and male


----------

